# Jury service



## paolop

Just found out that I have been selected for jury service back in the UK, I am hoping that living in Egypt is a sufficiently compelling reason for exemption!


----------



## hurghadapat

paolop said:


> Just found out that I have been selected for jury service back in the UK, I am hoping that living in Egypt is a sufficiently compelling reason for exemption!


I would assume so unless they want to pay airfares and hotel accomodation.


----------



## Lanason

paolop said:


> Just found out that I have been selected for jury service back in the UK, I am hoping that living in Egypt is a sufficiently compelling reason for exemption!


I would have thought so


----------



## CAIRODEMON

Lanason said:


> I would have thought so


Same thing happened to me about twelve years ago. Do not ignore it. I had my boss write them a letter saying that the company was going through a very busy period and that I was a vital employee (he managed to keep a reasonably straight face whiles't doing this!), it would be a twelve hour plane ride each way and therefore could my service be deferred?

I received a very polite response saying that they completely understood and that I was excused from jury service for ever


----------



## paolop

I did indeed contact them and they sent me a very polite email assuring me that I was excused!


----------



## Lanason

That's good news indeed
When to you move in to your new place?


----------



## paolop

Lanason said:


> That's good news indeed
> When to you move in to your new place?


we are in! spent the weekend literally scrubbing it as it really was filthy and the owner "had no time to get it cleaned as it is Ramadan" not like i havent heard that excuse before!

You up for a meet at Costa at some point this coming weekend?


----------



## Lanason

paolop said:


> we are in! spent the weekend literally scrubbing it as it really was filthy and the owner "had no time to get it cleaned as it is Ramadan" not like i havent heard that excuse before!
> 
> You up for a meet at Costa at some point this coming weekend?


Yes - lets us know when you are free - we are going to collect my "rugby shirt" from the framers in Maadi on Friday afternoon -#excited


----------



## paolop

we were thinking late afternoon around 5ish....let me know if that works for you


----------

